# Something I scribbled down earlier



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Just something I wrote earlier on when i had a free hour. Not sure if I'm gonna continue it. Prob a few spelling errors/typos here and there, as I don't have a spellchecker on this pc yet.



With a loud thump the sky went dark, the sounds of battle faded away
and the last thing he felt was his body slamming into the hard frozen ground.

Arax wasn't sure how long he had been unconcious, he wasn't even sure if he was still alive. Straning to open his eyes, he couldn't lift the black cloud from his vision. He felt around for a moment and realised he was clutching something, tightening up his grip slightly a beastial roar echoed through him.

Arax smiled to himself, he would die like a true World Eater, with a chainaxe in his hand and the taste of blood in his mouth. Slowly fallen warrior faded away again.


The ground violently shook, and Arax grundingly awakened again, cursing that he had not yet joined his fallen battle brothers. Adrenaline and stimulants started rushing through his veins as he heard the familiar sounds of gunfire in the distance. 

Squeezing the activation stud on his chainaxe, he longed to join the fray but he lay broken. It wasn't long before the adrenaline faded and he slipped back into unconciousness.

Voices invaded the blackness.

"This ones still alive, barely. Shall we deliver him the Emperor's peace?"

Was this it? Had he finally died and joined his brothers in the eternal afterlife.


----------

